# Dianabol and HGH cycle, is it safe and efficient?



## Didsky (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi I am  using Dianabol since now about 10 days, and also in a cycle of HGH.
I use HGH since now 5 weeks on a 6IU everyday.
I would like to know if Dianabol 10mg per day is  efficient and safe?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 30, 2010)

Pointless without test.  

I'd wager to say the same about running your HGH without test.

/V


----------



## Didsky (Jan 30, 2010)

ok  Victor thank you for  the advise, I will try to find Testoviron depot 250 per week  and  4 weeks  would be enough?
I am using  SARM S4 since 4 weeks now , I forgot to mention, I gained 4 kg since I started, I am quite happy but  probably will be even more efficient with Testoviron, but my concern is the side effects of test...as I am loosing my hair  maybe it will be worse with Test, what do you  propose?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 30, 2010)

4 weeks is not enough, nor is 250mg a week.  500mg a week min for 10 weeks + if possible.

/V


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 30, 2010)

Didsky said:


> Hi I am using Dianabol since now about 10 days, and also in a cycle of HGH.
> I use HGH since now 5 weeks on a 6IU everyday.
> I would like to know if Dianabol 10mg per day is efficient and safe?


Increase the D-bol to 30mg daily.


----------



## Didsky (Feb 3, 2010)

Is it necessary to take any other product to minimize the side effects of Testoviron depot when using it for 10 weeks? with HGH


----------

